# Trailer Lights



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Since a lot of you are using trailers for all your full bodies does anyone know how to test problems in trailer lights. I basically have some lights working and others not. All the bulbs are fine. Just not sure how to find where the problem starts. I know its last minute but I would like to get it fixed before the early season.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Last minute?? Midnight on the 30th is last minute!! Give me a call, you can haul it to my place and I'll fix it for a six pack!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sounds good! Whats your flaver?? Vanilla Coke or Cherry Dr Pepper?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

One thing that most don't look for is a dirty connection at the plug, also I always use electrical grease on all my plugs. Makes a big diffrence on a simple connection. 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I tried wiggling it and it makes the lights flash and stuff so it may be at the connection. I may have to try the grease. I also put it on another guys truck and it did the same stuff.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

This may not apply to you chopper but, sometimes the ball and or the hitch coupler get rusty. If a person grounds thru the hitch (like I do) it could be the problem also. I make sure both are clean and lightly lubricated on the ball.

Try the grease, it is cheap and can be had the parts stores. :wink:

If not you may have to pony up a 6pk of Schlitz and head over to dblkluks!! :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> a 6pk of Schlitz :


That reminds me of a joke:

why don't women drink beer on the beach??
'
'
'
'
'

'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
They don't want to get sand in their schlitz!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My ball is rusted and I am not sure where the ground is on there (I am not a mechanical person) but I will give it a try and also get some of that grease. Thanks for the tips!!!


----------



## walker870 (Aug 25, 2003)

Chopper, You need to find the white wire in your trailer harass, this is your ground wire. Make sure that's not broken anywhere. Find the white wire that comes from your truck plug. Make a small jumper cable from the truck harass to the plug on your trailer see if you have lights.This will tell you if your ground on your truck is bad, or your ball hitch make be causing the problem. I think you have a broken wire in your trailer harass. Look for any place you see the white wire running on trailer to see if you have broken wire.To make sure you don't have a problem with your truck you can plug your truck into another trailer with a four wire plug and see if it works. If it work, you know that its your goose trailer which has the problem. Ground is bad some place. Most of the time the white wire is broken at the trailer plug, but you can tell because if doesn't look broken, it is broken inside the plug.You can buy a new plug and cut off the old one.This will elimate the plug,if that doesn't fix it , you have to start looking for a broken wire someplace running through the trailer frame. Look at the trailer where both sets of wire go to the lights on each side of the trailer, sometimes they put a ground connection to the frame of the trailer there. Wish I lived someplace close to you we would have it fixed in no time. I fix three trailer a year, every year which are used to haul decoys into fields. Hope this helps.Walker


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks Walker :beer: I am about 99% that it is the trailer as I hooked it to another truck and the same thing happened. I think my wires go into the frame so this might get fun!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Leo, Remember when you first came over to Gregs and I was fixing our trailer? Your problem sounds very similar!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup I remember. Must be a common thing with the Onyx trailers. You still gotzzz to tell me your flavor!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Bud light my boy!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

If you are getting flashes of light when it is wiggled it points to a connection problem usually in the light bracket. Many times corrosion will build up on the contact points within the bulb socket. Thoughly clean those points with some emery cloth and blow it out will air. Rub the bottom of the bulb across the emery cloth also.

Next check to make sure the mounting screws on the bracket are tight. Some brackets have a ground wire running to one of the mounting screws. If that gets corroded simply cleaning it will solve the problem many times.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Another way to quickly clean a bulb socket is a battery terminal cleaner. Then as some of the fellers say use electrical lube. Oh and dblkluk that could be a twelve pack job!! :lol:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

its a long ordeal but the easiest way is to start at the front and work ur way back with a test light, on all the connections.


----------

